# Stromverbrauch im Idle senken



## cittles (28. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

zu erst hoffe ich, das hier ist das richtige Forum, habe auch irgendwie in der Suchfunktion nichts gefunden(?).

Ich habe mir mal ein Messgerät zwischen Steckdose und PC gehängt. Dieser zeigt nun an, dass im Idle 243 Watt verbraucht werden,
das ist mir irgendwie zu viel..
Ist das denn normal bzw. wie kann ich denn den Verbrauch senken?

PC:
- AMD Phenom 9850BE (standart getaktet)
- ASUS M3n-HT Deluxe/HDMI
- XFX Geforce 9800GTX+  Treiberversion: 266.58
- ASUS XONAR DS 7.1
- OCZ XTC Platinum OCZ2P10662G (2x 2GB)
- 2 Festplatten
- insgesamt 4 Lüfter (2x 120mm, 1x 80 und ein Gunmet Orb für Cpu)
- Windows 7 64bit

Ich hatte mal gelesen, dass man z.b. die Onboard Grafikkarte für den 2D betrieb nutzen kann und die andere dann bei 3D einspringt?
Mit Undervolting oder sowas kenne ich mich auch nicht wirklich aus..


----------



## A.N.D.I. (28. Februar 2011)

Die Sache mit der Onboard GPU funktioniert nicht. Bei Nvidia heißt es Hybrid SLI oder Optimus. Dies Technik gibt es hauptsächlich bei Notebooks. Mit der Onboard GPU spart man Strom und bei höheren Anforderungen wird die dedizierte GPU dazugeschaltet. Bei deinem PC wäre das sinnlos, da die Onboard GPU deine 9800GTX+ ausbremsen würde.
Sorry, dass ich nicht helfen konnte, aber das wollte ich nur mal sagen.


----------



## cittles (28. Februar 2011)

Danke für deine Antwort.
Gibt es dann eine Möglichkeit per Software, das im laufenden Betrieb manuell umzuschalten?
Oder müsste man da jedesmal ins Bios?


----------



## mattinator (28. Februar 2011)

Vllt. funktioniert das Runtertakten im 2D-Modus mit Deiner Karte und dem RivaTuner: Der PCGH-Rivatuner-Guide: 2D/3D-Modus, Übertakten und Lüftersteuerung - pc games hardware, rivatuner.


----------



## The_Gap (28. Februar 2011)

Hallo!
Und herzlich wilkommen im Formum 

Hast du denn den aktuellsten Nvidia Grafikkartentreiber, sodass sich die Grafikkarte automatisch runtertaktet wenn sie nicht gebraucht wird (sprich idle). Und hast du im Bios Cool’n’Quiet aktiviert. Wenn du das einmal eingestellt hast dann sollte sich das niewieder ändern außer nach einem Biosreset oder vielleicht auch Bios update (welches du vielleicht auch mal machen solltest).

Hoffe ich konnte dir vielleicht eine Tipp geben
Und wenn du was nicht verstanden hast, einfach noch mal fragen ehe man was kaputt macht


----------



## A.N.D.I. (28. Februar 2011)

Also Wechseln zwischen den GPUs wird wohl genrell nicht möglich sein. Du hast eine ATI Onboard GPU und eine dedizierte Nvidia GPU. Die vertragen sich nicht. Die Onboard GPU ist atomatisch abgeschaltet, wenn eine Grafikkarte im PCI-E Slot steckt.


----------



## cittles (28. Februar 2011)

@mattinator danke für den Link, werd mich gleich ma reinlesen.

@The_Gap werd gleich mal nachschaun ob C&Q aktiv ist.
Biosupdate hab ich noch nie gemacht, aber ich hab grad in einem Artikel gelesen,
das mein Board dann sogar AM3 Cpu's unterstützt, daher werd ich das wohl bei Gelegenheit updaten.
Muss ich schon kein neues Board kaufen um aufzurüsten 

@A.N.D.I. auf meinem Board ist eine Geforce 8200 als Grafik, keine Ati.


besagter Artikel: (Punkt Onboardgrafik)
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/mainboards-und-arbeitsspeicher/57733-asus-m3n-ht-deluxe-info.html

also muss dass ja möglich sein mit 2D-3D Grafikkartenwechsel


----------



## The_Gap (28. Februar 2011)

Brauchst du denn den Rechner denke ich mal haupsächlich zum zocken!?
Dann versuche doch die Onboard im Bios zu deaktivieren.
Genau so wie Firewire E-SATA, weil ich glaube kaum das du das brauchst. Damit kann man den Bootvorgang um wenige sekunden (vielleicht auch nur millisekunden) beschleunigen und ein ganz bisschen stromsparen


----------



## cittles (28. Februar 2011)

oje.. ok C&Q war deaktiviert, jetzt sind wir bei 207W im Idle! 
€: Treiberversion für die 9800GTX+ ist: 266.58_desktop_win7_winvista_64bit_international_whql

Mittlerweile spiele ich nur noch sehr wenig, meistens bin ich im Internet unterwegs oder springe in Cinema4D rum.
Onboard grafik ist im Moment deaktiviert.


----------



## mattinator (28. Februar 2011)

Hier noch zwei Links bzgl. Hybrid SLI / Hybrid Power:

Hybrid Power on Windows 7? - NVIDIA Forums
Au-Ja! - ASUS M3N-HT Deluxe (NVIDIA nForce 780a SLI) - print/17

Google bringt noch "ein paar" mehr Treffer. Mit den aktuellen Treibern von NVIDIA soll es ab Windows Vista funktionieren.


----------



## cittles (28. Februar 2011)

hm.. also ich hab ma ein wenig rumgelesen und getestet.
Das mit dem HybridSli funktioniert bei mir nicht.
Habe im Bios den Hybridsupport auf Auto und Primary Display Adabter auf Onboard.
Wird auch alles richtig erkannt und funktioniert soweit, aber ich bekomm kein Symbol in die Taskleiste zum umschalten..
Ich denke es liegt an der Treiberversion, da sich die Technik nicht wirklich durchgesetzt hat,
beinhalten neuere Treiber dieses feature gar nich mehr, oder?
Dann halt doch mit dem Rivatuner 

Übrigens habe ich das Bios jetz auch auf version 3302 geupdated.

Danke für die ganzen Tipps und Anregungen, immerhin 36W eingespart


----------



## mattinator (28. Februar 2011)

Hast Du mal in der NVIDIA Systemsteuerung nachgesehen unter 3D-Einstellungen, SLI- und PhysX-Konfiguration festlegen ?


----------



## cittles (1. März 2011)

ja hab da schon geschaut, aber entweder ich hab kein Eintrag mit SLI oder ich finds nicht^^
http://imagespread.com/images/kj6nvwrnhvlvk9sxt5l5.jpg

beide Grakas werden definitiv erkannt..
[URL=http://imagespread.com/viewer.php?file=images/5hmhz2rut1kp2j9tm76.jpg]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/URL]


----------



## Alriin (1. März 2011)

cittles schrieb:


> besagter Artikel: (Punkt Onboardgrafik)
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/mainboards-und-arbeitsspeicher/57733-asus-m3n-ht-deluxe-info.html
> 
> also muss dass ja möglich sein mit 2D-3D Grafikkartenwechsel



Hi Leute!

Also bei mir läuft das M3N-HT Deluxe/HDMI, einem Phenom II X4 940, 8GB DDR2 800 Geil Black Dragon und einer GTX 260 seit ca. 2 Jahren.
Ich habe zwar mehrere Grafikkarten (8200 Onboard, 8500GT, GTX 260) auf dem Board am Laufen gehabt, allerdings nie mit den Stromspar-Modus benutzt. Als Overclocker hab ich leider nie auf sowas geachtet. 
Da das mittlerweile aber ein Thema für mich geworden ist, wechsle ich jetzt auf ein von Haus aus stromsparenderes M4A88TD-V Evo, einen Athlon X4 905e und lasse die Onboard-Radeon HD 4250 mit einer Radeon HD 5450 laufen.
Da ich eigentlich nur Guild Wars zocke und ansonsten überhaupt keine Grafikpower benötige, sollte das für den Alltag ausreichen und ne Menge an Stromkosten sparen.
Und wenn ich wirklich mal mehr Leistung brauche, stopfe ich halt kurzfristig was stärkeres in den PCIe-Slot. 

@citties
Soweit ich weiß funktioniert der Stromsparmodus nur wenn der Monitor an der Onboard-Karte angeschlossen ist!
Eventuell kann eine Treiber-Neuinstallation notwendig werden damit das ganze klappt. Also Onboard-Karte erst mal alleine installieren, Externe Grafik dazu und schauen wie der Nvidia-Treiber reagiert.
Ich schätze mal, dass er dir dann die Möglichkeit anbietet auf Hybrid Power umzustellen.


----------



## cittles (1. März 2011)

die Treiber neu installieren, hat geholfen, wieso bin ich da nicht drauf gekommen 
Hab jetzt in der Systemsteuerung einen eigenen Eintrag mit "Hybrid SLI-Grafik".

naja.. nun läuft das Ganze, aber nicht so, wie es soll. Ich kann zwar jetz umschalten zwischen "Energie sparen", "Performance steigern" und "weitere Anzeigen", aaaber:
- direkt nach der Einstellung (nach ca 5Minuten)
- ausgelesen mit GPU-Z und Everest Ultimate
- keine Belastung, alles im Idle
- 1. Bildschirm Onboard angeschlossen, 2. Bildschirm an 9800GTX+ angeschlossen

Energie sparen:
Gesamtverbrauch: 288W (157W)
OnBoard: 71°(71°), Core Clock 500MHz, Memory Clock 800MHz, Shader Clock 1200 MHz
9800GTX+: keine Anzeige, Lüfter nicht hörbar
Auf dem 2. Bildschirm kein Bild
nach ca 7 Minuten fängt der Lüfter der 9800GTX an Lautstark zu pusten.
Ein paar Sekunden danach freezed der komplette Rechner und der Bildschirm geht Standby. --> Reboot

Performance steigern:
Gesamtverbrauch: 242W(212W)
Onboard:74°C(74°C), Core Clock 500MHz, Memory Clock 800MHz, Shader Clock 1200 MHz
9800GTX+: 63°C(59°C), Core Clock 738MHz, Memory Clock 1144MHz, Shader Clock 1836 MHz, Lüfter dreht (nicht störend) hörbar
Auf dem 2. Bildschirm kein Bild
freeze nach ca 7 Minuten..

Weitere Anzeigen:
Gesamtverbrauch: 213W(213W)
Onboard:70°C(70°C), Core Clock 500MHz, Memory Clock 800MHz, Shader Clock 1200 MHz
9800GTX+: 68°C(58°C), Core Clock 738MHz, Memory Clock 1144MHz, Shader Clock 1836 MHz, Lüfter(fan speed 54%) nicht hörbar
Bis jetzt noch kein Absturz.
Auf dem 2. Bildschirm kein Bild


Desweiteren kann ich in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung bei den PhysX-Einstellungen nur noch Aktiviert/Deaktiviert auswählen
und keine explizite Karte mehr.


----------



## riedochs (1. März 2011)

Du könntest die CPU untervolten. Bringt noch ein paar Watt.


----------



## Alriin (1. März 2011)

Sobald die 9800GTX+ an einem weiteren Monitor angeschlossen ist funktioniert Hybrid Power nicht. Das vergaß ich zu erwähnen. Wirklich Energie sparen sollte demnach nur funktionieren wenn lediglich ein Monitor an der Onboard-8200er angeschlossen ist.


----------



## mattinator (1. März 2011)

Hybrid SLI wird sich wohl sowieso bald erledigen, hier ein Auszug aus den Release Notes des 267.24 Beta Treibers:


> Hybrid Power
> Support for Hybrid Power, a Hybrid SLI technology, is discontinued and not available
> with this driver.


----------



## cittles (2. März 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Hybrid SLI wird sich wohl sowieso bald erledigen, hier ein Auszug aus den Release Notes des 267.24 Beta Treibers:



deswegen und weil das echt nich gescheit hinhaut mit dem Hybridkack..
Ich verbrauch im "Energie-sparen-Modus" fast 280W und wenn sich der wert senkt, schmiert der PC ab!

deswegen hab ich jetz alles so wie vorher, nur C&Q aktiv, core Voltage auf 1,2V statt 1,35 und mit dem Rivatuner hab ich mir Profile gemacht.
Damit bin ich jetz bei 205W im Idle und ich hör nicht mehr permanent meinen Grakalüfter 

Danke an alle für Ideen und Hilfestellungen


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2011)

Die 9800GTX+ ist schonmal ein guter Stromfresser: die zieht im IDLE 60 (!) Watt! Eine moderne, sogar bessere Karte begnügt sich mit 15-20W. Ich hatte mit meinem Dualcore-IntelSytem und ner 5770 keine 100 Watt im IDLE _MIT _meinem TFT zusammen. Mit meinem X4 965 und jetzt einer AMD 6870 sind es um die 110-120W.


Also, an sich könntest Du echt vor allem die Graka mal rauschmeissen und ne andere nehmen. Bei ebay sind für die 9800 noch um die 50-60€ drin. Oder sogar ganz umsteigen: die CPU bringt noch 70€, das Board 60€, RAM 40-50€. Mit nicht viel mehr kriegst Du ja fast schon nen besseren neuen AM3-PC. ^^ 


Wie lange am Tag ist der PC denn an?


----------



## cittles (2. März 2011)

genau das hatte ich mir letztens auch überlegt, zumal ich nicht zwingend ein neues Board+Ram brauche,
da ich durch das Biosupdate(3302) sogar bis zum Phenom II X6 aufrüsten kann und es muss ja keine Geforce mehr sein,
Ati's passen da ja auch drauf.(?) Nur halt kein Crossfire Support, aber ich will ja eh Energie sparen^^
Wobei sich dann wiederrum die Frage stellt, ob Board oder Ram das Ganze ausbremsen?

Jetz in den Semesterferien is der Pc im Schnitt gute 4-6 stunden an, maximaler verbrauch war mal 441W^^


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2011)

Also, 4-6 Stunden am Tag? Dann würdest Du allein durch einen Wechsel zB auf eine AMD 5770 oder 6870 ca. 40W sparen im IDLE, und auch auf ABSOLUTER Volllast ziehen die Karten für sich nur 110W bzw. 150W, d.h selbst die bessere 6870 zieht nicht mehr als eine 9800er. Für IDLE sind im Jahr ca. 12 Euro bei 4 Std pro Tag als Ersparnis. Aber das allein ist halt nicht sooo viel...

Die Frage wäre, was das Board und die CPU ziehen und ob ein Wechsel NUR von der CPU auch eine größere Ersparnis bringt - oder ob das Board selbst auch sehr viel Strom braucht. Bei mir wie gesagt mit nem modernen AM3-Board und einem X4 965 sind es um die 100-120W inkl. 23 Zoll-TFT. Und bei Vollast sind es auch ganz ganz sicher keine 440W, denn mein Netzteil hat nur maximal 480W - ich glaube nicht, dass die Werte GENAU so passend sind, dass es den PC stabil mit 440W versorgen kann  

Mit ner modernen CPU und GRaka könntest Du aber in jedem Falle mit 2 Gehäuselüftern locker auskommen, das wären dann auch schonmal ein paar Watt. Nicht viel, aber immerhin


----------



## cittles (2. März 2011)

Also ich hab ma bissl im Internet rumgelesen und alle Tests beschreiben die Cpu mehr oder weniger als Energieschleuder^^
Dann werd ich mal CPU und Grafikkarte ersetzen, wie siehts mit Netzteil aus?

Hab grad eins mit 700W drin (hatte mal noch vor eine 2. 9800 einzubauen) aber das hat im unteren Lastbereich einen recht hohen Wirkungsgrad.
Ein Netzteil gibt ja nur das an Leistung ab, was die Komponenten brauchen?
Real Power M700 - Cooler Master


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2011)

Das Netzteil brauchst Du nicht zu wechseln. Bei Deinem NT isses sogar ein Sonderfall: das hat bei geringerer Last eine BESSERE Effizienz ^^  Das steht in Deinem Link: 86%(140W) / 86%(350W) / 81%(700W) => dh. wenn der PC echte 140-350W zieht, ist die Effizenz höher, als wenn es Volllast hat. Normalerweise isses bei netzteilen eher so, dass bei zu geringer Last die Effizient schlechter ist.


----------



## cittles (2. März 2011)

jo, damals also doch gut gepokert 

werden mich dann mal bei Gelegenheit nach den Sachen umschauen, sollte nämlich erstmal anfangen auf Matheklausur zu lernen
Weiss nur noch nicht, ob ich nochmal 4-Kern oder gleich 6-Kerne nehmen soll.. mal schaun, was der Geldbeutel so hergibt^^
kann ja dann mal posten, was dabei so rausgekommen is.


----------

